# At a friends place for the weekend



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Some pics of Friday and Saturday up in Dun na ri, Co. Cavan and at our friends place where stayed Friday and Saturday night 

Trying to get in for a swim in dun na ri, Jake and Shyla the mal










Jake and Dena with Shyla the mal and Jessie the GSD










Walking all squished together










Back at the house - sheppie heads  All sitting for treats, from left to right Dena, Jake, Jessie and Misha



















My two still waiting expecting if they sit for long enough they get extra 










Everyone except Jessie looking for treats










I love Auroras face in this, the white and black mixed breed girlie 










Must chase ball!










Misha shaking










The beautiful Jessie



















Shyla being adorable










The very sweet Daizy, who is a mini springer cross










Pet me


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Aurora making more funny faces 










Misha was being fed so there was a pile up at the door! Notice the huge difference in size with Jessie and Jake standing side by side!










Up in the apartment, me loving the lighting and taking shots of our two 




























Saturday morning playing ball

Look mum look what i found










I'll help you big brother



















Jake's face is so silly in this one 










And Dena's in this one










Throw the ball










I got it mum










Not for long










And Dena steals it 










Some from Saturday evening

Dena and Shyla playing, the light was bad and the rest were blurry



















And lots of butt sniffing 










The dogs had great fun and were wrecked coming home  We went into a prawn festival Saturday so will stick those pics up in another thread


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What great photo's of beautiful dogs! I love "The sheppie heads"


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great photos and gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, can't believe how big your "little" girl has gotten! :wub: The pictures of the two of them playing together are great, and SO familiar!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like much fun was had by all...just how many dogs were there?


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Wow, can't believe how big your "little" girl has gotten! :wub: The pictures of the two of them playing together are great, and SO familiar!


Yeah just missing the water   must take some toys with me to the lake and get some wet fetching photos. then they'd be so familiar. 



Trina said:


> Great pictures! Looks like much fun was had by all...just how many dogs were there?


7 dogs in total, my 2 and 5 of my friends. she had 4 but got the long coated GSD the day we arrived (hence her being on lead as the garden isnt enclosed) she was in a bad state with matts and was left in to a boarding kennel for the weekend - the owners never came back for her


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, Dena is just GORGEOUS!! Whenever it's time for me to get another Shepherd (Hopefully not for a very long time), I want one with her coloring. What is she considered? Long Haired Red Sable? Is she Red? Where did you get her from anyway? I can't get over how beautiful she is!


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Melina said:


> Wow, Dena is just GORGEOUS!! Whenever it's time for me to get another Shepherd (Hopefully not for a very long time), I want one with her coloring. What is she considered? Long Haired Red Sable? Is she Red? Where did you get her from anyway? I can't get over how beautiful she is!


She would be considered a dark long coated sable. Thanks for your comments 

I got her from Rushlands in the UK Rushlands German Shepherd Dogs

Her dam is Morgan - the bicolour (and thats her litter at 6 weeks when i went to visit first) - michelleans' Rushlands Visit 16-02-10 Photos on Pixie Photo Sharing!

Her sire is Kodi - Vonthurlow German Shepherds


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I love your two :wub: , both of them are exactly what I'm looking for in my next two GSDs (probably going to be a VERY long time from now before I get those said GSDs.. but I can dream, can't I? lol) I'm planning ahead of time so I know exactly what I want before that time comes, but for right now Kamahi and Tosca are a handful, lol.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Kamahi 

Of course you can dream! Since Jake was about a year old ive wanted a dark sable long coated female GSD  Didn't get one until he was 4 though, but im glad i waited


----------

